# Should we have a yearly OFFICIAL CR NE herf every spring?



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

not necessarily in Harrisburg, but I think we could keep the tradition every spring and then head to Florida in the fall. Anyone in favor, opposed, not giving a ****?


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Sounds cool? "Regional" Herfs are a good idea if we can't all travel all the time? Make it driveable perhaps, for the locals?


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

You know I'm in favor of it 8)


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Boy, you OH, PA, MD, DE guys are coming on STRONG!


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Markk96 and I were talking about that the other day...lately, there just really seems to be quite a few eastern, and specifically north-eastern folks around here.


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

I am in!! Nick, Jimmy, & I have talked about possibly hosting one around here....


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

OH and PA are dominating right now. DE is still pretty weak. Hopefully I can get my boy Brian to put up his 3rd post someday.


----------



## andrew_will1 (Jul 1, 2008)

I'm down with it for sure....I'd like to get to meet some more of you guys.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

I think OH would be good, not because I live here but bc it would be good for the IL guys, PA guys, KY guys i always think of the jelly when i tpye the kentucky postal code

we need some more Indiana guys tho..


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

I'm cool with OH in 2009, maybe Philly in 2010 there are actually a few really cool cigar bars including one in the Wachovia Center where the Flyers and Sixers play.

http://www.comcast-spectacor.com/barsan ... arClub.asp


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Thats the one thing OH does lack, the ability to eat and smoke in the same place, maybe move it to somewhere in Northern Kentucky or the OH PA border... That slippery rock place might be cool 8)


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

PA, despite the recent ban, is still friendliest to smokers. Bars still allow smoking and many food establishments can fall under that classification.

Delaware is completely off-limits. The only way to get past the ban here is to create a private club, have it in an area that has separate ventilation from the general public and maintain a membership list.

NJ is also bad. Even Atlantic City has restricted it to just a few spots on the gambling floor.


----------



## andrew_will1 (Jul 1, 2008)

Acesfull said:


> Thats the one thing OH does lack, the ability to eat and smoke in the same place, maybe move it to somewhere in Northern Kentucky or the OH PA border... That slippery rock place might be cool 8)


I've been to Slippery Rock....It is pretty cool there, I'm not sure if any cigar bars are there though


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

StantheTaxMan said:


> Boy, you OH, PA, MD, DE guys are coming on STRONG!


VA too Stan... :lol:

I am definetly in favor.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Wherever it is...can we make it a place without bridges? :shock:


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

also we should factor in Cigarfest. It is the first weekend every May, and I know Toby had to choose between the 2 this year. We need to put at least a 3-4 week gap between the two unless we want to combine the events one year and do a herf at the herf.

I'm sure Kev would like the exposure there. He would just need to bring along some CR Vixens in scantily clad yet form fitting CR t-shirts.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

or herf it up at cigarfest :lol:


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

We could combine em...but honestly, I kinda liked the HERF the way it was without the added distraction of CigarFest. I agree with Anton though, we should put 3-4 weeks at least between the two. If everyone else wants to combine the two, then I'll go along with it. I'm easy to get along with :lol:


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

CRider said:


> We could combine em...but honestly, I kinda liked the HERF the way it was without the added distraction of CigarFest. I agree with Anton though, we should put 3-4 weeks at least between the two. If everyone else wants to combine the two, then I'll go along with it. I'm easy to get along with :lol:


I think we could do it once for an experiment. The actual event is only a few hours and it is actually pretty nice up there in the poconos. The building I was staying in had huge rooms and a common smoking area on each floor. The also have large villas that a group can stay in together.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

lets shoot for June next year.. something tells me I may or may not be around till then


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

I am down with having an annual NE Herf in the beginning of the year and the FL Herf towards the end. 

That gives people more opportunities to get to hang out with each other because we all won't be able to make it to every Herf.


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

IN!!!!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

yeah like you were this year... huh oke:


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Acesfull said:


> yeah like you were this year... huh oke:


Blow me I couldnt do anything about it


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

thehat101 said:


> Acesfull said:
> 
> 
> > yeah like you were this year... huh oke:
> ...


And you were missed brother, along with a number of others!


----------



## JTokash (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm in, but 2009 will be my last year as a northeast US resident. After next May, I'll be in New Mexico, Colorado, or Washington.

Of course, that doesn't mean that I can't get vacation time to come harass you guys and gals! LOL

-JT


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

CRider said:


> Wherever it is...can we make it a place without bridges? :shock:


I disagree.... we NEED bridges,,,, keeps out the riff-raff.... :wink:


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

:lolat:



Cycleman said:


> CRider said:
> 
> 
> > Wherever it is...can we make it a place without bridges? :shock:
> ...


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

JTokash said:


> I'm in, but 2009 will be my last year as a northeast US resident. After next May, I'll be in New Mexico, Colorado, or Washington.
> 
> Of course, that doesn't mean that I can't get vacation time to come harass you guys and gals! LOL
> 
> -JT


And whats wrong with Colorado?????? :wink:


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Cycleman said:


> CRider said:
> 
> 
> > Wherever it is...can we make it a place without bridges? :shock:
> ...


I think this is where I go with a simple "No Comment" while slowly backing away and looking for a good restaurant


----------



## markk96-cr (Sep 24, 2007)

Dunno what the deal is, but the Midwest seems pretty weak, so I guess I would have to joing on of the other clubs


----------



## JTokash (Jan 3, 2008)

Denahue said:


> JTokash said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in, but 2009 will be my last year as a northeast US resident. After next May, I'll be in New Mexico, Colorado, or Washington.
> ...


Nothing wrong with Colorado. It's pretty much split between WA and NM, but CO is also on my list. It just depends on what happens when I go to apply for a job. 

-JT


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

Where about's???? Front slope, or the West slope????


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

I'm real happy to read this thread. Thanks Anton for posting it and for all the responses.

I think the camaraderie around here is great. I like the idea of an annual Northeastern Spring Herf and a Fall / Winter Florida Herf. It definitely makes sense with the weather.

You can count on me to be at both of them.

I really do like the idea of tying it in with Cigarfest. It would allow me to kill two birds with one stone. I have never been to Cigarfest, so it would be a good networking opportunity to see the manufacturers and continue building relationships with them to benefit the site. I get to personally cover the event for Cigar Review and get to have a CR Herf at the same time.

I think it would be impressive to the industry people when an organized contingent from CR shows up too.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

I think it's worth trying for next year. I am planning on making CigarFest'09 for sure. If we find afterwards that it's too much to wrap it all together, then we'll know for the following year. I agree with Kevin, I think it would be impressive for a whole CR gang to show up at CigarFest.


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

Kev, you could do some crazy exposure at Cigar-fest

Think about your connections to insanely hot chicks.

Put them in tight Cigar-Review/Cigar Friends T-shirts

Have them walk the floor and..... just be hot.


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

Anton said:


> Kev, you could do some crazy exposure at Cigar-fest
> 
> Think about your connections to insanely hot chicks.
> 
> ...


Seeds have already been planted to have a former Penthouse Pet there. No guarantees yet. These chicks ain't cheap.


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

KevinG said:


> Anton said:
> 
> 
> > Kev, you could do some crazy exposure at Cigar-fest
> ...


I think CI gets local talent on the cheap. Not mega-hot, more like the kind of chick you might see in a bar and try to hit on.










CAO and 5 Vegas seem to go a bit more high-end


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

I would GLADLY help in any way planning the NE Herf to fall in place with CigarFest. As most know by now, I live minutes from all 3 locations (HQ/Warehouse, CI Superstore, CI Main St Store). Also like to think I know a little about business and marketing....

I have made some decent connections. Was actually at the HQ/Warehouse yesterday with a buddy to pick up a humidor and got to talk to John for like 10 seconds.

However, they are now owned by Swedish Match. So I don't know who really makes all the calls. I am sure Kevin knows.

In any event, I would LOVE to help in any way I can (flights, hotels, dining, transportation).


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

CRider said:


> Markk96 and I were talking about that the other day...lately, there just really seems to be quite a few eastern, and specifically north-eastern folks around here.


I'm in, if it's not too far a drive from lower NY


----------



## JTokash (Jan 3, 2008)

Denahue said:


> Where about's???? Front slope, or the West slope????


If it turns out to be Colorado, more likely than not it will be in the Denver area.

-JT


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

lazylightningNY said:


> CRider said:
> 
> 
> > Markk96 and I were talking about that the other day...lately, there just really seems to be quite a few eastern, and specifically north-eastern folks around here.
> ...


If it ends up being CigarFest, its in Split Rock. Not far from the NY/PA north border at all.


----------



## Herzen (Jun 13, 2008)

I'd definitely be in!


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

Anton said:


> KevinG said:
> 
> 
> > Anton said:
> ...


I GOT DIBS ON THE ONE IN THE MIDDLE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

Still don't think you can go wrong having it at CigarFest. $100-$150 for a ticket. My buddy got 70 cigars last year, all top notch stuff.

I got a bit of an IN for tickets after we visited their HQ a couple weeks back. However, if Kevin gets involved, i'm sure scoring tickets won't be a problem.

Again, more than willing to help in any way I can.


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

Whoa...I'm slipping - completely missed this thread. 

CIGARFEST is a MUST! I'd like a NE Herf apart from the 'FEST, but if next year we combine them I'm OK with that. Like a test run...As Anton said, I had to chose because they were do close together, but I DID get to meet CRider and MRider for drink and a smoke on the way back from CIGARFEST

Central PA seems a good place because we can draw in the guys in MD and NJ. WE have time to sort out details...but it WILL happen...no doubt!!!

Maybe a late-Summer/Early Fall HERF to christen my new deck.... :woohoo: If you can't make it...I'll start without ya! :wink:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

We should uhh do something in June or July


----------



## Fantastik (Apr 28, 2007)

I'm in.


----------



## Bcalabrese (Jan 18, 2006)

Count me in for an annual NE Herf.


----------

